# Gadget Show - New Series



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Starts tomorrow 8pm! Polly, we've missed you!:devil:


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

She is hot but still miss Suzy P :argie:


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

No Suzy, Ortis or Jon

:-(


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

MOB said:


> No Suzy, Ortis or Jon
> 
> :-(


you're joking


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Suzy will be a big miss


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

huddo said:


> you're joking


Yeah, was surprised they got rid of them.
Wonder why?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I could look at Polly all day but shes a hopeless presenter. Ortis was appalling as well, didnt he get the sack from presenting a sports event earlier in the year for being truely awful? 

Suzi & Jason should be the main two presenters, with others coming and going as they please. Just like Gail Porter. Thankfully she wasnt there long!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Polly is lovely but she's no Suzy,those legs:argie:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

It's really went down hill, or did the last two series. This one better be good.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

MOB said:


> No Suzy, Ortis or Jon
> 
> :-(


Didn't realise they'd been dropped  Not the same without them.
(Sky+ed so just watching it now)


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I always record it now and fast forward through the rubbish bits. Silly priced items that normal people can't afford. 

It has gone down hill big time.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Dont forget the Gadget show christmas special at excel in London and NEC at beginning of december. its not expensive at about £12 a ticket and worth going now ive seen the exhibitor list.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> I always record it now and fast forward through the rubbish bits.


This ^^^.

Been doing it for the last 2 series. There's some good bits, but an awful lot of crap thrown in as well!


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

The last two years of stupid challenges ruined it. No John Bentley or Suzi has killed it. Ill still record it and ffwd 3/4 of each show to the odd bit I care to watch. BBC Click (news 24) is a better TECH show which is not on BBC1 2 3 for some reason so hardly anyone knows about it


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I too much preferred the old format but it is still a good watch.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Was disappointed with new show i think it will crash and burn


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Just watched on V+. Only wasted 10 minutes of my life. 

Crap as usual!!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm preferring Steven frys gadget man at the moment


The wine bottle opener thing was crazy !


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

TBH I wouldn't watch if it wasn't for Pollyanna and the fact that I can fast forward through the rubbish!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Not as good as it use to be


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

thought it was balls - wont be going out my way to watch it again - they give everything a safe rating as well.

Slag apples products off then give it the same rating as the product they liked........cowards lol


----------

